# Garden Battery Plymouth 8/ 09



## spikey (Aug 16, 2009)

So after a couple of recce's we finally got in Garden Battery, and because it so difficult to access this has stop the 'chavs etc' getting in- so the battery in really good condition.

Garden Battery and Earls Battery constructed 1862-63 on the position of the private saluting battery of Mount Edgcombe House. It is a simple granite casemated work for seven 68-pounder guns guns behind iron shutters. Originally there were twenty-one cannon mounted on the site in 1800. The latter were the property of the Earl of Mount Edgcumbe and came from a captured French frigate. Four 12-pounder quick-firing guns replaced the existing armament in 1895; by the First World War it had been reduced to two guns. The battery was disarmed shortly after 1927.

visited with scotty 

The bird eye view of the battery 






and in we go !!!

View from Western end of battery










View from Eastern end of battery





Group Shot  




















Gun Mounting


----------



## graybags (Aug 16, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice pics there m8

I assume you went in from the sea side ?

Door at the end of the concrete causeway ?

G


----------



## S1MON (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice pictures! 

Remember going there as a kid with the family, back in the day 

Nice work, may pop along some time and have a nose.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 17, 2009)

graybags said:


> Nice pics there m8
> 
> I assume you went in from the sea side ?
> 
> ...



No, never used the door or any door. 


very nice site. very clean (apart from the water and the random table). not alot left in side apart from the gun mounts and some round hole things in the floor, wall and celeing (i keep forgetting what they are used for).
the site is alot bigger than it looks like out side and goes back a long way.
the roof at the back of the battery is wood. you can see the light coming through the gabs between the wall and roof.

I'll get my pics up soon.


----------



## PinkMini (Aug 17, 2009)

Ooooh, I've always wondered about this one, but could never find a way in! It looks so big inside, nice find guys


----------



## spikey (Aug 17, 2009)

graybags said:


> Nice pics there m8
> 
> I assume you went in from the sea side ?
> 
> ...




We went in, from the sea end bud but not the door way -- anyone thinking of doing this, u need some specialist kit


----------



## swedish (Aug 17, 2009)

looked at this post a few times before i posted this reply...i cant get over how clean & clear this place is! anyway nice shots spikey


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 17, 2009)

spikey said:


> yer went in from the sea side bud -- anyone thinking of doing this, u need some specialist kit




nice1 guys, we like specialist kit!


----------



## spikey (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks swedish -- it in cracking nick cos of the special access and what made it better there's no bird poop in there either 



Scotty said:


> and some round hole things in the floor, wall and celeing (i keep forgetting what they are used for).



what's scotty's badly describing, are the metal ring which are mounted to the floor and ceiling. These had rope which passed through them, which aided the positioning of the cannons.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is my pics.


----------



## the_historian (Aug 18, 2009)

Look at those barrel-vaulted ceilings! 
Absolutely superb pics.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Aug 20, 2009)

i remember going here when i was in my 1st primary school,it seemed like this was the only place we went on school trips, and going back that million years(feels like that now) it was open and you could just walk in, i even sneaked off to here and got into a fair bit of trouble as i was "lost" for an hourish. still great to see how it is now.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 22, 2009)

the_historian said:


> Look at those barrel-vaulted ceilings!
> Absolutely superb pics.



Echo that!  Great find and pics, chaps.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 22, 2009)

Well done Guys, excellent stuff.


----------



## spikey (Aug 22, 2009)

cheers peps it was a good explore


----------



## Badoosh (Aug 22, 2009)

Great photos there chaps. Good to see a well looked after fortification round here.


----------

